# Steatorrhea: What can be done about it?



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

ok, so i've been tweaking my diet for a long time now and i still feel like i have Steatorrhea because my D has a very pungent smell. i'm taking calcium and fish oil. i think the fish oil has been helping, but i can't be sure. is it best to just keep fats low just for basic body functioning?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ask your Dr this. He/she would have to diagnose the Steatorrhea.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

i'm still trying to deal with this. does anyone know of what i can do to correct it? what are some things i can try other than dietary changes?my D has a very pungent smell. i remember i had success when i removed all dietary fat from my diet, but that didn't work out because the body needs fat to function.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

If not eating fat isn't really helping.. Have you tried no or low carbs instead?? Some have found that eating low or no carbs helps with D.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

ya not eating fat helps a lot, but the body needs fat to function. i don't think low carb would be good for me since i'm only able to eat eggs and rice atm.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Then perhaps you are not eating enough??? IBS guts like to be busy and undereating or skipping meals WILL make symptoms worse.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I think fish oil can cause problems with ibs d sufferers.Here in the uk a common medicine to help keep you regular is cod liver oil. When ive taken this in the past its caused mushy greasy stools.


----------

